# False positives with"ANSWER early result" pregnancy tests?



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

I took one a few days ago and it was totally negative. I retested again today and there is a clear, but faint, line. Totally different than the last one. If this was an aimstick I would say it was positive for sure but I don't know this brand. The faint line came up right away, it wasn't an evaporation line or anything. What do you think. I ordered some aimsticks and they should be here in a couple days but what is your experience with the Answer early tests (they detect 25 of HCG). Thanks


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

I don't have experience with that brand but when I tested on the first possible day with EPT, I got a negative. I retested a week later and got the positive (and am expecting that baby to arrive any day now). So I do know that even when the directions say that you can test sometimes it is still too early to catch a positive. HTH

XM


----------



## baileysmommy (Feb 23, 2003)

I had a test that was the kind that you can supposedly test 4 days before you are late that was wrong. It said I wasn't pg with my dd on the first day of my missed period. I tested again after 5 days and it was correct. I think maybe your homone levels can just not be to a high enough level yet, KWIM. Anyway... Good Luck.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

generally the instructions say even a faint line is still a positive


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

yep. there is totally a faint line. it just seems so early to be + but I have this gut feeling (i've never been wrong before) I've felt sick the last few days and today i was nausous (sp?) and soooooooo tired. i'll test again as soon as my aimsticks get here. Another funny thing is I called my mom and left a message for her a few days ago and when she called me back the first thing she asked was 'are you pg?' and I was like







: because I didn't think so and that wasn't why i called her or anything. maybe it is a mom's intuition kind of thing. also DH and I bd'd on a 'fertile' day- not the most fertile but a day we usually abstain or he withdraws and he didn't. oops! Thanks for answering my question, i'd still love to hear more opnions though!


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

No experience w/ your particular test.

I always thought about it like this:

-the faint line is little antibodies in the test paper reacting to hCG

-if there isn't enough hCG in the bloodstream (and hence yer peestream!) no line will show up

-if there is a line on the test, it's because hCG was detected

HTH


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

CVS Pharmacy's brand pregnancy test is the second most sensitive on the market(and cheap too since it's a store brand lol) I tested 10, yes 10 days after ovulation and got a positive. She's 18 mos old now








You almost NEVER get a false positive, false negatives happen often b/c of testing too soon, but false positives are rare.


----------



## KFH (Nov 30, 2001)

I used that brand. If you saw me right now, you'd know that that positive, was in fact, positive!

I should add though, that this was NOT early, in fact on the late side by a couple weeks. However, the line was definitely much more faint than the 'control' line. So maybe that's just a quirk of this particular brand.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

My 28.5 month old super faint positive is standing at my elbow (I did use Answer).







Congrats.

editing to add that I got my + at 9dpo.


----------



## NWmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Hi Kimberly!

I don't have experience with that brand, but when I tested the first time I got a very faint line, and a few days later it was much darker!







I held up that first test in every possible light and still could see it, but I didn't get too excited (ha ha) until my very ++ positive! LOL Keep in mind that you shouldn't read results longer than they say on the instructions, too.

Good luck!!! I hope you see the result you're looking for!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

As long as you read the result in the given time frame (not 2 hours later) there is no such thing as a false positive! A faint line is just as positive as a dark one!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Thanks mamas!! Well this morning I am bleeding a little- so either it was a chemical pregnancy or it is implant bleeding (I don't expect AF for a week) but can you test + before implantation? I thought it needed to implant before making HCG. Now I'm really confused LOL! I will test again in a few days when my aimsticks get here. Thanks







!!!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

I used a fact plus test when I was 3 days late. It was +.
The next day I had a blood test and somehow my hcg was only 1.
MW said, Oh no! Your not pg!
9.5 wks later, yes I am. I new my test was right all along too "That gut feeling". I've yet to be wrong either.


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

Mara, it could be implant bleeding, I had it with both pregnancies. This time I was charting and it happened on CD 17, which was a good week before AF was due. And if you are just now implanting, that would help explain the faintness of the line.

XM


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Not to start an argument or anything, but I have personally gotten three false positives before. Not that brand, though. The very very faint lines even showed up in the given time frame. So they might have actually been chemical pregnancies, but there's really no way of knowing and I'd rather think the tests were defective - KWIM?
If you are just having some spotting, and not AF, test again and see if you get a darker line.


----------

